

Illumishare:Brilliant new MSR device(camera+projector) to share physical spaces  - tuxguy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ewmw8fUTa0Y

======
tuxguy
Holoflector is awesome too.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Xv6FnM1SrE>

Here is a list of some other cool MSR projects.
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/next/archive/2012/02/27/microsoft...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/next/archive/2012/02/27/microsoft_2700_s-
craig-mundie-on-the-future-of-computing.aspx)

Seattle HNers, MSR's annual showcase TechFest is happening next week Tuesday,
6th March 2012. [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/events/techfe...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/events/techfest2012/private/default.aspx)

------
tuxguy
via The Verge [http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/27/2829828/microsoft-
illumish...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/27/2829828/microsoft-illumishare-
video-demo)

